# Low, slow hcg levels



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm so scared. Can anyone share your thoughts?

13 dpo - HCG 7.8
15 dpo - HCG 53
19 dpo - HCG 141

Today is 19 dpo. Are my levels indicative of miscarriage?
Anyone with hcg levels that are not doubling every two days have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## MrsReady2bMama (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there,

My betas were slow to double with this pregnancy, and I'm 34wks+ right now, so don't give up hope! My numbers were:

14DPO 106
16DPO 194
21DPO 351

Then finally by 23DPO they were 739. Some kiddos are just slow to stick! I hope that your pregnancy is nice and healthy and you get some reassurance soon


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

My hcg numbers with my third born were not impressive. I have a history of early losses. Seeing my anxiety my ob stopped monitoring them. We were blessed with a healthy baby boy. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## mommy2threekiddies (Aug 6, 2008)

Hcg level levels are not supoose to double every 2 days if not the pregnancy is not good, its actually a 66% increase in 48 hrs and atleast doubled in 3 days. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry. =)


----------



## sunkist colombian (Feb 7, 2010)

I am having the same problem aswell. My HCG level is low or slow. I went to the doctor and everything looked good when they did a pelvic exam but my HCG levels are a little low for 6 weeks he said (1200). He said that it could be that I am not as far long as they originally thought. But I am scared... I don't want my levels to go down. I'm scared of an ectopic pregnancy even though I have never had one. Me and Dad really want this baby.... My LMP was 25 Dec 09 But we didn't do anything until (vacation) 5 Jan-10 Jan...So I am not sure exactly when conception happened. Any advice would be gladly appreciated...


----------



## largirl (Jan 3, 2010)

I have always heard that the doubling in 72 hours is much more important than the number itself. Remember, there is a huge range of normal for HCG levels!

* 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
* 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
* 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
* 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
* Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
* Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/dur...hcglevels.html


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Geeze, thank you everyone!
I want to tell the RE that i don't want to know about them because it is causing me a lot of worry. But i don't know if i'm being irresponsible doing that...I'm only 5 weeks since LMP....
I hope everything turns out ok. I'm sure of my dates because i was given clomid and an hcg shot.

Thank you all again.


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Sunkist, i am almost 5 weeks and my level was 141. I think you are fine @ 1200... the rise is what they look for.


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone else with experience.
I got blood taken again today, but won't know the results for a while...


----------



## mihrimah (Jan 21, 2006)

I am 5 weeks from LMP and my hCG is 65 according to the blood test today. I've been having spotting, mostly brown, but today there was some red. On Thursday I must have been higher than 25 to show up on a HPT, but below 50 because it didn't show up on a test from the docs office.
I had my first real nausea this morning and my breast have hurt every night for a few days.

I have to go have more blood drawn on Wednesday, so I guess we'll know something more by then.
A friend just pointed me to this thread, and I'm really glad. I knew what the expected levels are, but with the spotting, its really really scary. It's nice to know some other people out there are experiencing the same thing. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Here they are..just got another blood yesterday....
going up!!!!!to me, they still look low. please grow baby!!!!!!!









13 dpo -7.8
15 dpo - 56
19 dpo - 141
21 dpo - 373

mirh, i hope everything works out for us both.


----------



## EMandM (Mar 2, 2008)

LeeLo- That looks fantastic!


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Does it?

I hope its good! Thank you!!!
I am going in next week sometime for an ultrasound.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1193547

shes a bit further along but it may help you


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

At 21 DPO I was at 394 and at 23 DPO I was 891. Baby is doing fine at 13 weeks.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

Those numbers look fabulous!







As long as they're doubling, which they are more than doing then everything is on target! Congrats mama!


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you girls!!!!!!!!

I go for my first ultrasound next week.......
I am so excited.
I"m going through such a tough family time right now. We are losing my 51 year old aunt whom my siblings and i used to live with for quite a time after my mother passed...
She told me to be patient, it would happen. I was waiting to tell her the good news, from my 2nd beta..before i got it, she got rushed to the hospital, she's now on life support.

I pray she is able to see us & and that i have a healthy pregnancy.
I will try my best to be there for her girls. Its such a joyous & sad time all at once.


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

sorry you are going through so much right now.

Your numbers look great!!! Remember it is the increase that matters, not the numbers themselves!


----------



## BabyA'sMom (Jan 16, 2008)

...


----------



## LeeLo (Sep 30, 2009)

Thought i would update:

13 dpo -7.8
15 dpo - 56
19 dpo - 141
21 dpo - 373
28 dpo - over 8700!









saw heartbeat on this day also.
they want to see me again @ 8 weeks.

praying that EVERYTHING stays good!!!!
Thank you so much for your thoughts, comments and supports ladies!!!


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh Congratulations!!! Were you measuring on target at the u/s. That h/b sounds like great news!!!!


----------

